# best antivirus



## magneticme200 (Dec 14, 2007)

guys my config for the pc is 

2.4 intel p*IV *
512 ddr1ram
845 intel chip
120gb hard drive

wat is the antivirus, spyware, firewall solution for my pc...which serves the purpose in the best possible way and also doesnt hamper my pc's performance that very much..


thnks in advance..

manan


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is "FREE" tip

Avira AntiVir Antivirus

Commodo or ZA Firewall

Spybot Search & Destroy 1.4

Best part is All of them are FREE 

If for Paid:

NoD32 Antivirus. [Nothing Beats this one in lightness and detection ratios]

ZA Pro Firewall

Spybot Search & Destroy 1.4 [Y the best software for spyware busting is FREE]


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

^^^

You didnt mention Kaspersky  for KIS its Rs. 850/- incl TAX in Kolkata, where as NOD32 only antivirus is Rs. 1600/- + TAX  where as no news on the new NOD32 smart security yet


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

Try Kapersky and Avast


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 14, 2007)

KIS = 850 ???????

ommfggggg!!!! Its a loot, steal, broad day theft   

Link plz


----------



## mayhemabhi (Dec 14, 2007)

try AVG free.... its light on the systm.


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 14, 2007)

ClamAV. Its completely free (with source code).

Distributed under GPL.

www.clamav.net

It is available for windows with GUI


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

Did any one notice ?? a P-III is running with DDR rams and at 2.4 GHz on top of a 845 chipset !!! 



> guys my config for the pc is
> 
> 2.4 intel pIII
> 512 ddr1ram
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2007)

before suggesting anything, what OS do you run? Most guys like you run windows XP, but I once saw someone asking a similar question in another forums, and after people made 50 posts, he said that he ran Vector Linux

*Anyway, for windows:*

Avast Antivirus home edition
AdAware - the new free one
Syybot: Search & Destroy
Ad Muncher
Windows Defender
Windows Firewall
Yahoo! Anti-Spy
Avast Virus Removal Kit(a single exe app for sys rescue)

Choose some of the above.
*
For Linux/BSD:*

the OS often has built-in firewall option. UNIX architecture is very much more secure than windows. Customise its firefox. Clam AV is good here.
*
For Making Mozilla Firefox Safer and better:*

Flash Block
Ad Block Plus
Down Them All
Noia eXtreme skin
Cache Viewer
Video Downloader
Google Toolbar(configure it well)
NoScript - Makes firefox more like opera in terms od script handling

you can also disable cookies from doubleclick, ad-yeildmanager and similar ad sites. uncheck load images automatically for image free surfing(If you are searching for some software in a common warez/torrent site) uncheck the load javascripts automatically to disable javascripts from running.


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 15, 2007)

hey choto cheeta...wat do ya mean by the statement u made...as in, im not equipped with a lot of technical knowledge...bt is the combination of pIV (yes its pIV, my mistake), ddr1 ram and 845 not gud??

or was it just bcoz pIII and pIV confusion or nething else...??
srry guys fr the confusion i have a pIV 2.4 and else all same...

im using win xp sp2

also i want to ask that is it not ok for the system if i run a 512 ddr1 ram and a 256 ddr1 ram??? i have two slots in my motherboard for the ram..

i used to have a zone alarm suite...bt my pc acts very slow with that, pls suggest the one which actually solves all purposes and secures my pc..
i dnt want an antivirus wich only have the names...tell me sme soft which actually secures in all ways..( firewall, antivirus, syware and etc etc.)

thnks in advance

manan


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

@magneticme200

I was confuse because you wrote P-III !!! as for the config, when you bought it, it used to be the best in the market 



> i used to have a zone alarm suite...bt my pc acts very slow with that, pls suggest the one which actually solves all purposes and secures my pc..



Avast / AVG both would be light on system !!! also for paid opption KIS can also be configure to run light on a slow system


----------



## Saharika (Dec 15, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> Try Kapersky and Avast


mind you ...under normal circumstance and normal computer hardwares...kaspersky makes computer (system) slow....

and if forum rules allows me..kaspersky is too strict and usually after some month ..it says pirated version..illegal copy and dont allow to update...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 15, 2007)

@ Choto. I saw that But I guessed it was a typo 

ps: KaperSky Internet Security [Which includes AV?] is for Rs. 850? Plz tell me. If ye I will buy it


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 15, 2007)

Saharika said:
			
		

> mind you ...under normal circumstance and normal computer hardwares...kaspersky makes computer (system) slow....
> 
> and if forum rules allows me..kaspersky is too strict and usually after some month ..it says pirated version..illegal copy and dont allow to update...



so you are saying kapersky pirtated version is not available, if available this may be a illegal content you will say, isn't it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> @ Choto. I saw that But I guessed it was a typo
> 
> ps: KaperSky Internet Security [Which includes AV?] is for Rs. 850? Plz tell me. If ye I will buy it



Didnt get u ?? I already wrote in Kolkata it retails at Rs. 850/-  where as the KAV is Rs. 750... and yeah KIS includes the AV


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 15, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Didnt get u ?? I already wrote in Kolkata it retails at Rs. 850/-  where as the KAV is Rs. 750... and yeah KIS includes the AV



chooto one member above said that, pirated kapersky virus has illegal content and no update availability, is this true, this works fine only if we purchase it ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> chooto one member above said that, *pirated kapersky* virus has illegal content and no update availability, is this true, this works fine only if we purchase it ?



I didnt get it... are u assuming that Rs. 850/- means Pirated KIS ??  no sir, its marketed by Kaspersky them self... in India max of the softwares are cheap we usually think about their USD values, NIS 08 is Rs. 1900/- + TAX NOD32 (the v2) is Rs. 1600/-... Where as KIS used to be 1700/- but from 2007 they have slashed the prices to half 

as for Piracy is concern.. one thing I can confirm that KIS needs online verification so even you obtain pirated keys or such within few weeks you would see KIS has stoped it self as it would through worning the key is black listed


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 15, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I didnt get it... are u assuming that Rs. 850/- means Pirated KIS ??  no sir, its marketed by Kaspersky them self... in India max of the softwares are cheap we usually think about their USD values, NIS 08 is Rs. 1900/- + TAX NOD32 (the v2) is Rs. 1600/-... Where as KIS used to be 1700/- but from 2007 they have slashed the prices to half
> 
> as for Piracy is concern.. one thing I can confirm that KIS needs online verification so even you obtain pirated keys or such within few weeks you would see KIS has stoped it self as it would through worning the key is black listed



ok oam talking about keys, keys will be pirated ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

^^^

Dont insult me !!!

I dont discuss or in anyway indulge piracy...

Every thing I wrote here is Retail version pricing.... Nothing related to piracy is involve here.... 

Sorry to ask but cant u read...

I have clearly mentioned its nothing to do with Piracy... neither I am trying to sell you any thing nor I am asking you to buy any thing... Its a open forum and I just expressed my views... 

thank you...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 15, 2007)

Choto I posted 1st point about you saying no one pointing out the DDR with P III on 845 Chipset thing 

I think I will buy it then. 850 is good enough value for KIS Original. [I spend like 1.5k on original Games so 850 is due for me in Jan 

Bought Caeser IV and AoM + Titans Expansion this month


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 15, 2007)

choto u r ryt...

and yeah thnks to evrybdy who has responded in this thread fr my querry...thnks..!


manan


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 16, 2007)

Wasted 1.5K months back... buying Mcafee IS....


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

Avira Antivir Personal edition + Comodo 3 pro firewall(acts as antirootkit, antispyware and antimalware)
Total Cost = 0

No need to be extra paranoid


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

Free: Avast! Home Edition

Paid: NOD32

Firewall: Comodo <-- Its free and far better than any other paid versions available.

I have never used Antivir, can T159 please tell me whether it provides separate Anti Spyware module to protect against spywares and what is the resource used by it while running at background?

Ok I found the answer to my question:

Avira Free does not protect against Spywares. *Important: Avira Free does not provide POP3 email protection which Avast Free does*.

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/7249/aviraantivirwd0.th.png

I found that Avast! Free and Avast! Professional provides same protection modules (almost). So think the thread starter should go for Avast! if opting for Free one. And it uses rather less system resources.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Free: Avast! Home Edition
> 
> Paid: NOD32
> 
> ...


 yeah it doesnt provide antispyware/pop3 thingy
but its an ace at virus detection, even Kaspersky and Nod32 fails in front of it.

Btw Comodo pro 3 firewall makes up for all types of wares (except spywares).

And memory footprint is light for avira antivir.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> yeah it doesnt provide antispyware/pop3 thingy
> * but its an ace at virus detection*, even Kaspersky and Nod32 fails in front of it.
> 
> Btw Comodo pro 3 firewall makes up for all types of wares (except spywares).
> ...



Wrong my friend

NOD32 beats Avira and other AVs hands down:

Check out the followinfg links:

*www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2007_11.php
*www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2007_08.php

Sorry, I can not put the result here as that is not allowed.

In case you missed, AV-comparitive is considered as most authoritative AV comparision serive provider and it is highly respected amongst the professional security analysts.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Wrong my friend
> 
> NOD32 beats Avira and other AVs hands down:
> 
> ...


see there are two types of tests:
On demand and Retrospective/proactive test

August 2007 was on demand and Antivir is at best.
Nov 2007 Retrospective/Proactive test Highest detection rate was of Antivir 81%, though no of false positives set it back to standard (just try to see ProActive detection of   "NEW" samples** for Nod32 71% and Kaspersky).

Though its from my own experience (I hav tried Avast, Nod32 ,Kaspersky and other antiviruses) that German standards are far better than others.

Whats the point if paid Antiviruses are just a bit here and there better than Free ones, why should one waste his money.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

I do not disagree with you that if a Free one can do your job then why should one waste any money. And thats why I prefer Avast! as it provides a more comprehensive and complete protection than Avira Free.



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Though its from my own experience (I hav tried Avast, Nod32 ,Kaspersky and other antiviruses) that German standards are far better than other


I would have accepted this had it been a car but a AV. Otherwise, I do not subscribe to this type of beliefs which can not be analytically supported. Please do not misunderstand me, there is nothing personal against you in my above comment. I just prefer not to remain biased against or in favour of any idea.  

As far as performance goes, I hope that you would agree that there is hardly any difference between the top rated AVs like Avira, Kaspersky or NOD32. But where NOD32 scores above others is that it uses least system resources in comparison with any other AVs.

Furthermore, IMHO,     Retrospective   / ProActive Test is more important to judge the performance. Please look at the number of false positives by Avira, it is "many" where as for NOD32 it is "none". Now when an AV flags so many false positives then the chances of catching increases substantially, but that is not a desireable way to perform. As in catching wrong doers, safe one also get lebelled.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

I use the following for the best security:
*
1. Ubuntu Linux 7.04*

updated as soon as updates are released(weekly)
Use Clam AV
Don't Use Root User
Don't Install Packages from Un Trusted Sources
Don't eXperiment with Commands.
Don't run random shell scripts


*2. Mozilla Firefox*

Ad Block Plus
Block Pop Ups
Open New windows in tabs
Flash Block
No Script
Google Toolbar
*
3. Security*

make comp invsible in network
max security settings
disallow root privilages for my sister, father.
scan files with Clam AV
*
4. EMail*

open mails only via GMail in Firefox and scan attachments.
Don't Give mail IDs everywere.

*this gives me absolutely no security threats like viruses.*


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> I do not disagree with you that if a Free one can do your job then why should one waste any money. And thats why I prefer Avast! as it provides a more comprehensive and complete protection than Avira Free.
> 
> 
> I would have accepted this had it been a car but a AV. Otherwise, I do not subscribe to this type of beliefs which can not be analytically supported. Please do not misunderstand me, there is nothing personal against you in my above comment. I just prefer not to remain biased against or in favour of any idea.
> ...


Yeah Nod32, Kaspersky , Avira and Avast are the best of breed in paid and free segment.

But all of them failed in certain instances, so better be little careful abt all kind of harmful wares.
Comodo 3 is pretty much enuf to prevent any kind of undesirable changes in system (but its a little geeky with its hips module).
Best bet would be 
Any of the 4 above mentioned antiviruses (if u r a home user then free ones are for u) + a good firewall (Comodo 3, its free and probably the best)

Though normally u wont need antispyware/antimalware/antirootkit if u r using defense net+ in Comodo 3 Pro. Though if u still feel paranoidthen better get one.

But remember these all softwares will affect the speed of ur system.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I use the following for the best security:
> *
> 1. Ubuntu Linux 7.04*
> 
> ...


yeah thats the ideal solution for linux.

but u can still live without clamwin.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup, Comodo 3 is great and the best, though a little buggy still. I have installed the non public latest beta to see if the bugs in the public version is resolved.

Regarding Antispyware, I would strongly recommend using Spybot Search and Destroy with TeaTimer enabled and scanning the PC with AdWare SE at least once in a month.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Yup, Comodo 3 is great and the best, though a little buggy still. I have installed the non public latest beta to see if the bugs in the public version is resolved.
> 
> Regarding Antispyware, I would strongly recommend using Spybot Search and Destroy with TeaTimer enabled and scanning the PC with AdWare SE at least once in a month.


yeah its buggy on some systems, but the dev team is actively releasing updates to counter that.

Its good to see when developers work with community voice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Yeah Nod32, Kaspersky , Avira and Avast are the best of breed in paid and free segment.
> 
> But all of them failed in certain instances, so better be little careful abt all kind of harmful wares.
> Comodo 3 is pretty much enuf to prevent any kind of undesirable changes in system (but its a little geeky with its hips module).
> ...


clamwin is for windows, not linux. and I did not install it properly, just posted it to make me look good


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree T159
Comodo is really a community driven but a professional and commercial software vendor. You can even find the CEO (melih) to be a regular poster in the forum. 

Clamwin earlier never had a Real Time Scanner included. Does the latest versions have it? Otherwise it is useless.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> clamwin is for windows, not linux. and I did not install it properly, just posted it to make me look good


does clamwin hav realtime scanner (always on) or we hav to manually scan files/folders ?

I guess later is true abt Clamwin but the former isnt.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> I agree T159
> Comodo is really a community driven but a professional and commercial software vendor. You can even find the CEO (melih) to be a regular poster in the forum.
> 
> Clamwin earlier never had a Real Time Scanner included. Does the latest versions have it? Otherwise it is useless.


clam win does not and never will have a real time scanner because the real time scanner API is copyrighted by M$ and they give it away for free, but under a licence like WMP/IE, therefore it can't be included in an OSS software. WinPooch is an alternative to be used in conjunction with ClamWin for RTS, but it sucks a bit.

And the reason Clam-Av is successful is because due its being OSS, many work on it at a time, so that ppl can work fast enough to outrace Virus Makers to protect systems. This is where OSS's biggest advantage is hilighted.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> clam win does not and never will have a real time scanner because the real time scanner API is copyrighted by M$ and they give it away for free, but under a licence like WMP/IE, therefore it can't be included in an OSS software. WinPooch is an alternative to be used in conjunction with ClamWin for RTS, but it sucks a bit.
> 
> And the reason Clam-Av is successful is because due its being OSS, many work on it at a time, so that ppl can work fast enough to outrace Virus Makers to protect systems. This is where OSS's biggest advantage is hilighted.


yeah but for that user shouldnt be burdened.
Let the user hav a real time scanner and use clamwin as manual scanner if he likes.
And for all other things blame the stosh


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> And the reason Clam-Av is successful is because due its being OSS, many work on it at a time, so that ppl can work fast enough to outrace Virus Makers to protect systems. This is where OSS's biggest advantage is hilighted.



Thanks for the info...did not know that.

But there are viruses which are very nasty like Vundo, which once in the system simply wrecks it and you can not use a standard virus scanner to clean your PC. If a virus scanner has a real time scanner included, generally the seed is stopped before getting planted in the system. So Clamwin is really weak on that point and unless a M$ alternative does not come out, I do not think that it is judicious to use it in a Windows system.



> Let the user hav a real time scanner and use clamwin as manual scanner if he likes.



Well it is also not a very good idea. Having teo AVs on your system is never advisible as AVs tend to conflict. Avast! won't even install if there is any other AV present in a system. Basically virus signature databases are exclusive to the virus scanner. And one Virus Scanner tends to pick up signatures of other AV as virus, thus creating instability and other issues.


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 16, 2007)

a big thnks to evrybdy who evr participated in the discussion...
ive made my mind based on popular choices..


manan


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

magneticme200 said:
			
		

> a big thnks to evrybdy who evr participated in the discussion...
> ive made my mind based on popular choices..
> 
> 
> manan


  And what your choices are? If we may know, that is...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2007)

NOD32 for windows.
my sugg,use linux without any security probs.linux is the safest and doesnt need any avs.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2007)

I switched to NOD32 from KAV 7 on Windows Vista. KAV 7 whether enabled or disabled used to slow my vista a lot. I have NOD32 installed now & have disabled it now cos I don't get virus generally. Let's see how NOD32 is when it comes to detection rate. I don't care for RAM usage of a AV when disabled I just care for CPU resource usage.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

A correction to what others said:

Clamwin DOES NOT NEED TO BE THE ONLY AV

Only Real Time Scanning is reserved to a single AV

Non real time scanning AVs can be multiply installed in the same system

You can even install Norton and Avast in same system if you disable RTS for one.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I switched to NOD32 from KAV 7 on Windows Vista. KAV 7 whether enabled or disabled used to slow my vista a lot. I have NOD32 installed now & have disabled it now cos I don't get virus generally. Let's see how NOD32 is when it comes to detection rate. I don't care for RAM usage of a AV when disabled I just care for CPU resource usage.


   Errrr.....my friend virus will never come after taking an appointment so that you may have time to activate your NOD32


----------



## johnnie-X (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm testing now latest Norton AV (on a trial) and I'm surprised that it doesn't slow my system comparing to KAV.


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 17, 2007)

ive installed comodo fr nw
and lukin for nod32 for my pc..!!

i think those were the most popular choices..!!


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ I am with you. NOD32 is the best.


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 21, 2007)

sweet  NOD32 for me too.........small n efficient.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 21, 2007)

avast free home edition


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 21, 2007)

NOD32 is really good


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 26, 2007)

well..i recently installed a mcafee security center and many things like anti-virus and anti-hacker...its features are nice..why doenst anyone say its gud?

The only reason I am asking is because my bro likes McAfee and bought it and installed it asking me to find if its really gud..if so wy not rated high...

Also now i see on searching abt virus,security etc..the sponsored ad by google(the one in yellow) has McAfee only.why is it?Also in a site for comparing security systems..I got a popup for McAfee though it was not mentioned anywhere in page...doesnt all these mean McAfee is controlling or interfering with my browser contents..doenst that amount to phishing,hacking and emulate spyware activity???


----------



## smile (Dec 27, 2007)

Majority of the people not only from this forum but from others too says Kaspersky and Nod 32 are  the BEST


----------



## x3060 (Dec 27, 2007)

+1 for nod32 .


----------



## Pravas (Dec 27, 2007)

Nod32...but Kaspersky is also a good One


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 27, 2007)

internet security does it mean it includes packages of firewall n anti-spyware?

i hv vista installed system in hp pavilion (amd64 dual core wit 1gb ddr2)
so which is best soln for me...it came wit norton preinstalled but its kickin my performance....

n do i need seperate antispyware n antivirus or can hv packages....vista has its own windows defender n firewall which keeps updating if i dont use a 3rd party firewall....is dat sufficient or shd i install 3rd parties?

@techwiz:

plz confirm me as u mentioned spybot search n destroy is free coz it detects spywares but later for removal it asks for registration of product which is chargeable...

Enjoy!


----------



## Power UP (Dec 27, 2007)

Free: Avast or AVG
Personally:Avast. Its has lots of features,small updates, and does'nt give too many false positives like AVG does.

Paid: Kaspersky or NOD32
Personally:NOD32. I find it really fast when compared to other antiviruses.

Overrated: Norton and McAfee
Do a google search, and read what various security sites have to say about these.Highly overrated and resource hungry.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 28, 2007)

speedyguy said:


> internet security does it mean it includes packages of firewall n anti-spyware?
> 
> i hv vista installed system in hp pavilion (amd64 dual core wit 1gb ddr2)
> so which is best soln for me...it came wit norton preinstalled but its kickin my performance....
> ...



Internet Security Suite includes both Firewall and Antivirus+Antispyware. You can opt for any company, but as you are concerned about the performance go for ESET Internet Security suite (Firewall+NOD32 AV). If you are looking for *Free alternatives* the following should provide you great protection (better than any paid IMHO):

*AV: AVAST! Home
FW: Comodo Professional Firewall <- far better than any paid solution available in the market.*



speedyguy said:


> plz confirm me as u mentioned spybot search n destroy is free coz it detects spywares but later for removal it asks for registration of product which is chargeable...



Though this question is not directed to me, but I hope you won't mind my intrusion...

You must have been duped my friend. I have been using Spybot S&D for more than two years now and cleaned my system even a week back.

Homepage: *www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html

And the program interface is as follows:

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/1286/spybotsdnp2.png

Are you sure that your program interface is same as posted above?

And look at the following *Licensing Info*, it should clear any doubt if you have any...

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/1475/spybotsd2ph3.png


----------



## anand1 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been using Avat Home Edition for almost 8months and it is light and eats up less of the Systems Memory. I will give it the 10/10 points.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 28, 2007)

@srs2206: well getup is same but it was askin for serials stuff for cleaning....it detected tons of spy's while scanning which was done free....

k will check it out
Enjoy~!


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 28, 2007)

i had installed nod32 bt i couldnt find its cra ck ...
the username specified evrywhre on net is nt working...

now on popular i ll be switching to avast...
i ll do tht and will give a feedback..!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 29, 2007)

McAfee Virus Scan Plus - antivirus + firewall


----------



## Hackattack (Dec 29, 2007)

I am experiencing slow down during file transfers, and I am using nod32.
nod32 process cpu to 100% during any file transfer.


----------



## axxo (Dec 29, 2007)

yes nod32 and avast are memory friendlier but not cpu friendlier....


----------



## src2206 (Dec 29, 2007)

speedyguy said:


> @src2206: well getup is same but it was askin for serials stuff for cleaning....it detected tons of spy's while scanning which was done free....
> 
> k will check it out
> Enjoy~!



Weired.....!!!!

As you might have seen in the second screen shot, it clearly states of Free License. 

Can you post a screen shot of the program?


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 29, 2007)

i need time coz i uninstalled it....ts on my laptop...not d system m using rite now....

Enjoy~!


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

NucleusKore said:


> McAfee Virus Scan Plus - antivirus + firewall


Are you joking? 

McAfee 2006 and 2007 are the most resource hogging AVs I've ever came across. They have the worst detection rate among all other AVs.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 2, 2008)

^^I tried all other av's in my initial days of computing. finally mcafee gave me complete piece of mind. no problem since then. more than 1.5 years without any single problem and still going strong. Just give mcafee 2 minutes while booting up and enjoy virus free computing.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2008)

~Phenom~ said:


> ^^I tried all other av's in my initial days of computing. finally mcafee gave me complete piece of mind. no problem since then. more than 1.5 years without any single problem and still going strong. Just give mcafee 2 minutes while booting up and enjoy virus free computing.


Do you know why did you have Virus Free Computing???...........I'll answer because McAfee is crap and didn't detect anything in your PC. 

Every PC in my school had McAfee 2006 and 2007 (some had 2006 and the others 2007) and they all use to boot very slow and were severely infected by Brontok and Noonlight worms. It didn't detect anything and when I installed NOD32 and every PC, tons of viruses were found.......

Thought McAfee 2005 was a very good product.


----------



## magneticme200 (Jan 2, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Do you know why did you have Virus Free Computing???...........I'll answer because McAfee is crap and didn't detect anything in your PC.
> 
> Every PC in my school had McAfee 2006 and 2007 (some had 2006 and the others 2007) and they all use to boot very slow and were severely infected by Brontok and Noonlight worms. It didn't detect anything and when I installed NOD32 and every PC, tons of viruses were found.......
> 
> Thought McAfee 2005 was a very good product.



yeah bro u r quite right...also i wanted to add is that i had nod32 installed earlier...and thn i installed avast...which in turn detected viruses evn whn nod32 said im virus free..!!
so in my opinion avast's performance s the best and most of all it is absolutely free..!


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2008)

avast is also good but we had some or the other AV in our school computers. Some also had avast and AVG (the Junior Lab computers) too but they were also very badly infected..... NOD32 cleaned them all.


----------



## src2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> yeah bro u r quite right...also i wanted to add is that i had nod32 installed earlier...and thn i installed avast...which in turn detected viruses evn whn nod32 said im virus free..!!
> so in my opinion avast's performance s the best and most of all it is absolutely free..!



It is most likely that you ad a conflict. It is not at all advisable to install Two AntiVirus softwares. I had used Avast long back, a very good AV (and best as Free AV); but if i remember correctly Avast did not install itself if another AV is found on the system. Moreover, there is something in Virus Detection called "false Positive", which I think was the case with you.  Avast though is a very good AV gives more false positives than NOD32. 
Try this, the file Avast pointed as Virus (if you still have it that is), upload it to Jotti online scanner and see reports from all the leading AV companies.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2008)

src2206 said:


> *Avast though is a very good AV gives more false positives than NOD32. *


BTW, AVG also gives a lot False positives...


----------



## thecreativeboy (Jan 3, 2008)

the avg didnt detect any viruses like newfolder.exe and lot


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2008)

thecreativeboy said:


> the avg didnt detect any viruses like newfolder.exe and lot


Yes, you're correct. The same was in our school which had AVG.


----------



## zebanon (Feb 14, 2008)

i think, Avast is best if kept updating regularly.........i m using avast home edition n it scans out virus quickly.......


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

Kaspersky Internet Security 7 
The best protection and i am free from any tension


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 15, 2008)

There was a list of Ranking of Antivirus in Technology News.
Search the Forum and u will get that.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> There was a list of Ranking of Antivirus in Technology News.
> Search the Forum and u will get that.


Yes, it was. Here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60520&page=5

But that is fake and completely incorrect. The thread is locked upon my request.

*www.av-comparatives.org/

Go here yourself get the best AntiVirus comparison. The report of  August & November 2007. They clearly say that NOD32 and Kaspersky are the best and also ranks NOD32 a little above Kaspersky due to the factor of False Positives.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

I dont trust these av comparsion tests and reviews as they might be given money to say so but 1 thing is for sure : Kaspersky and NOD32 are the best


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 15, 2008)

I am using McAfee 08. The following is the screenshot of mcafee using around 40 MB of memory. Does nod32 use less RAM?
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/7646/mcafee08memoryusagevy6.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2008)

^^ Dude McAfee is the worst AntiVirus in the world.....Don't use it.
NOD32 uses less than 20MB RAM in my PC........

And its scanning speed is mind blowing.......


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 15, 2008)

well actually i checked with one of my frends who has nod32 and he says the ram usage is approx 35 MB


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 16, 2008)

@gagandeep, if nod32 usage is really as low as 20 MB, then i wud surely think about removing mcafee and installing nod32


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> @gagandeep, if nod32 usage is really as low as 20 MB, then i wud surely think about removing mcafee and installing nod32


It is always around 20MB. One more thing. RAM usage doesn't matter much. It is the CPU usage while scanning and working in background which is more important.

One more thing, McAfee's virus detection is worst now a days. NOD32 is the best. Do check the PDF reports here: www.av-comparatives.org


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 16, 2008)

^^^Thanx bro. Thats a great link. NOD32 definitely seems worth a try


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 16, 2008)

Nod32 is good but slows down file transferring speed. . Its heavy on CPU.
Other than that it rocks.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> Nod32 is good but slows down file transferring speed. . Its heavy on CPU.
> Other than that it rocks.


Who says its heavy on CPU and slows down file transfer?? Better check your firewall.......

Dude also it just requires ~30MB of Hard Disk....


And also see it is just taking 25MB RAM while scanning and just 8% resources. Also I've a 6 year old Pentium 4 with 1GB SD RAM. You can expect much less on your newer computers.
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/7394/scanningnodlp4.th.jpg


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Who says its heavy on CPU and slows down file transfer?? Better check your firewall.......



What has firewall got to do with file copying/transferring. . I am talking hdd to hdd, pen drive, external drive,and vice cerca and also FTP.
I myself checked nod32 scans every file during read or write, and cpu utilization goes high.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ I thought you were talking about Internet transfers.......My mistake
For me everything is normal from Copying to Pasting.

See the *CPU utilization* in my Edited post.....


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Who says its heavy on CPU and slows down file transfer?? Better check your firewall.......
> 
> Dude also it just requires ~30MB of Hard Disk....
> 
> ...



I think your nod32 is on manual update, my nod32 database currently showing 2880.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> I think your nod32 is on manual update, my nod32 database currently showing 2880.


Nope it is the Virus Signature used at my previous scan. Its 2880 only.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Feb 17, 2008)

I;m stuck in between avast and NOD 32 . 

NOD 32 takes ages to update the virus database on my dialup. Are there any better ways to update the database? I have a good connection in my college.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> I;m stuck in between avast and NOD 32 .
> 
> NOD 32 takes ages to update the virus database on my dialup. Are there any better ways to update the database? I have a good connection in my college.


If you are updating for the first time, at that time you've to download a big 8MB file. All the rest updates are small and less than 150KB.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Dude McAfee is the worst AntiVirus in the world.....Don't use it.
> NOD32 uses less than 20MB RAM in my PC........
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 17, 2008)

Its Kaspersky AV 7 + Zone alarm Pro + Spysweeper for me
I got free 1 year licenses for both KAV and Spysweeper recently...
PC is running superbly...no slowdown at all...

Previously I used AVG free +ZAP....they were also good..didnt face any infection in last 5 years !


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 18, 2008)

My friend doesn't have internet connection at his place. Is it possible to have an Antivirus for which we can download an update file and then install it on his computer.?


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 18, 2008)

^^
yeah its possible infact some friends of mine do it regularly.

I am presently using AVG with Spybot.


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> My friend doesn't have internet connection at his place. Is it possible to have an Antivirus for which we can download an update file and then install it on his computer.?



besides AVG, Avast and norton upd8s can also b downloaded as an *.exe and up8ed l8r


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Just installed nod32. Check out the ram usage in the following screenshot:
> 
> egui.exe(13 MB) + ekrn.exe(32 MB) = 45 MB


Are you scanning at the moment??

Look here: *www.eset.com/products/compare-NOD32-vs-competition.php

One more thing: You have a very less number of Processes running. As the number of Processes will increase, they'll require RAM and NOD32 will not take much of the RAM at that time. Like in my case.


----------



## zebanon (Feb 18, 2008)

i m using avast home edition;
can anyone say is there any diff between avast n nod32????......


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Are you scanning at the moment??
> 
> Look here: *www.eset.com/products/compare-NOD32-vs-competition.php
> 
> One more thing: You have a very less number of Processes running. As the number of Processes will increase, they'll require RAM and NOD32 will not take much of the RAM at that time. Like in my case.



No i was not scanning at that time.

Again i checked the RAM usage. Now it's showing less. Check this out:

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/5873/nod32au4.jpg

6 + 31 = 37 MB


----------



## als2 (Feb 19, 2008)

kaspersky (KAV) takes around 22-35 idel mode


----------



## sghosh15 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi All,

It is very good thread. Thanks for this discussion.  From this thread I have installed Comodo Firewall, It is realy very good one.  For a long time I m looking for a good firewall.  Finally I got it.  

Now I am looking for good anti virus.  I have been using McAfee for last 2 yrs, but now I m facing prob with McAfee.  I am looking for a new one.  In my office we are using Quick heal for a long time, and I want to buy it.  I just like to know ur opinion about Quick Heal, since none of u have mationed the name of this antivirus, which I think is a good one.  Looking for ur expert opinion.

Thanks.....


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

sghosh15 said:


> Now I am looking for good anti virus.  I have been using McAfee for last 2 yrs, but now I m facing prob with McAfee.



I have been using McAfee Virus Scan Plus for the last three years now. What kind of problems are you facing? I still find it very good.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

sghosh15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It is very good thread. Thanks for this discussion.  From this thread I have installed Comodo Firewall, It is realy very good one.  For a long time I m looking for a good firewall.  Finally I got it.
> 
> ...


@sghosh15:
I'll suggest you only two AVs: NOD32 or Kaspersky.......
But if you go for Kaspersky AntiVirus, you'll not be able to use Comodo as KAV is incompatible with it. You'll have to use ZoneAlarm Free which is also good.

Or else I would advise you to go for NOD32 AntiVirus.........

If you want a complete Internet Security suite, then you should opt for Kaspersky Internet Security.


----------



## magneticme200 (Feb 24, 2008)

does avast follow false detection as well??


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> does avast follow false detection as well??


Yes, it also detects a lot of false positives..... The same case is with AVG. But rate of false detection of avast is lower than AVG. I'll suggest avast over AVG any time......


----------



## magneticme200 (Feb 27, 2008)

is avg also freely available.??


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> is avg also freely available.??


Yes. AVG Anti-Virus has 2 editions: *Free *and Professional.

But in my opinion, avast Free is better than AVG.......


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 28, 2008)

Any1 used CA Internet Security suite... or CA AV???

I want to know abt its rating????


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ I've never heard of CA Internet Security. I guess it is not one of the major competitors out there in the market.

------------------------------

I tried AVG 8.0 Pro just for 1 hour and it simply bloats. My PC started crawling. Whenever I used to download any *.exe* using Firefox, my CPU usage used shoot to 90+.........I was not able to find AVG 8.0 Free on their website. May be it was in some non-reachable corner of the website........


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 7, 2008)

*shop.ca.com/malware/internet_security_suite.aspx

I heard they r major providers for corporates.... Is it?
any1 else used??

me using in my laptop!

& earlier this was known as etrust!


----------



## kanwaljeet4u (Mar 7, 2008)

I am using Kaspersky Internet Security with Windows Defender and it's working beautifully for me.

Anybody who lives in Delhi can purchase KIS v7 from Nehru Place. The cost of 1 user license with 1 year subscription is Rs.700/- including tax.


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 7, 2008)

kanwaljeet4u said:


> I am using Kaspersky Internet Security with Windows Defender and it's working beautifully for me.
> 
> Anybody who lives in Delhi can purchase KIS v7 from Nehru Place. The cost of 1 user license with 1 year subscription is Rs.700/- including tax.


 
I am from karnataka, now the price is 500+tax+ shipping for KIS 3 user edition.


----------



## kanwaljeet4u (Mar 7, 2008)

gcbeldar said:


> I am from karnataka, now the price is 500+tax+ shipping for KIS 3 user edition.


^^ You should check your price again. 

Check this out: *dqweek.ciol.com/content/top_stories/108030404.asp

*www.npithub.com/

^^ This is Delhi's IT market, search for your product and then call at given numbers for further inquiry.


----------



## jordanjack (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello All,

I don't know much more about best/good anti-spyware and I am also looking for it, recently I used an rogue anti-spyware 'Adware Alert' which I purchased from www.adwarealert.com and this affect badly on my PC, this is really a bad one..

well, you have got some good reply, I also trying some of them
Thanks!!


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2008)

jordanjack said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I don't know much more about best/good anti-spyware and I am also looking for it, recently I used an rogue anti-spyware 'Adware Alert' which I purchased from www.adwarealert.com and this affect badly on my PC, this is really a bad one..
> 
> ...


I recommend you getting Kaspersky Internet Security 7. It is an all in one package with AntiVirus, AntiSpyare, Firewall and even Ad-block syystem and lots more. And also it isn't that expensive in India and is easily available.

Also don't get ever buy any product from *Norton *and *McAfee*. They re just big in name and else are nothing. Kaspersky Internet Security is superior to all..........


----------



## kanwaljeet4u (Mar 8, 2008)

Agreed with Gagan, Purchase KIS v7, The best Internet Security Suite available in the market today, No need to install another anti spyware in your system. If you are using a genuine windows then you should install Windows Defender's latest version which is a lot better anti spyware than it's previous versions. If you need some extra security then install Firefox web browser with few security plugins, that's all.

Norton and McAfee are good for nothing, they're just big players with low performance just like Virendra Sehwag!


----------



## hacker.kracker (Mar 11, 2008)

i would recommend trend micro - i am running the Internet security suite 2008 pro on my P3 600 !!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Trend micro is the WORST IMHO..................
Try kaspersky or NOD32 and you will come to know


----------



## axxo (Mar 12, 2008)

Nod32 definitely..egui + ekrn.exe takes only 11mb on ram load @idle


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^^ Trend micro is the WORST IMHO..................
> Try kaspersky or NOD32 and you will come to know


First of all......
Have you tried Trend Micro??? 

I've tried all the AVs and ISs which you all can name......

Trend Micro IS 2008 Pro is the best Internet Security Suite available in the market and it contains the most features as compared to any of Internet Security even Kaspersky...........Virus Detection is also good, atleast better then Norton, McAfee IMHO. It also has various tools which fix registry problems like CCleaner & Registry Mechanic. Also it contains Remote File Lock is also one of the most innovative feature which No other IS has till date. It also has special interface for security on Wireless Networks.....

The only problem with it is that it is a *Resource Hog*.I have used *Genuine *Trend Micro Internet Security 2007, then 2008 Pro for more than 1.5 years before switching to NOD32 because my old PC couldn't resist it.

Trend Micro was the 1st company to provide 3 licenses at the price of one.......

And yes, Internet Security Suite means a Suite not just AntiVirus detection......


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

But kaspersky and Nod32 are the best......
whatever trend micro might be nearer to KAS but nothing can BEAT KAS...
and IMHO it is becoz of lots of software they have included in trend micro  which makes it dead slow..
Using third party softwares (installing them seperately ) Helps a lot..

I have used Trend Micro 2007. All i can say is that it is better than Norton and McAffee is better than trend micro.
McAfffe Enterprise is much much better than trend micro.
Hope i make myself clear.
I dont want to start fanboy wars but its the obvious fact that Kaspersky and NOD32 are the best


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I dont want to start fanboy wars but its the obvious fact that Kaspersky and NOD32 are the best


Yes, thats what I had said to hacker.kracker in *Best Internet Suite of 2008*.*

I've just contradicted you because you said it as the 'worst'.
*


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

ok so we settle for Kaspersky and NOD32


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 12, 2008)

My vote goes for AVG antivirus...

(out of the way, antispyware, i am using spybot S&D)

Paarth.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 12, 2008)

^^^
AVG 'huh!! :confused


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

Paid ones:
Kaspersky or NOD 32

Free ones:
Antivir or Avast

Choose the one u can afford


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2008)

parthbarot said:


> My vote goes for AVG antivirus...
> 
> (out of the way, antispyware, i am using spybot S&D)
> 
> Paarth.


Dude, AVG is totally rubbish. In my school, it doesn't even used to detect Brontok, with which almost every computer of the lab were infected........

I tried AVG 8.0 pro and it  takes up a lot of resources. As soon as I finish a download of an .exe file, it scans it in which it takes a lot of time and Firefox hangs. Also, at the same time, one of its process' CPU usage shoots to 99.......


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 12, 2008)

My AVG working fine dude... i get daily updates through internet...
Also i used claimwin and avast.

Avast is a big crap man..it deletes system files if they are infected.. so screwed the OS once.  then i tried claimwin..but its not that effective.

Norton is best but it eats hell lot of memory yaar 

then finally i am using AVG 7.5 Email server edition.

Parth.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 14, 2008)

Can sum1 plz scan this file and check if it's a virus. I hav nod32 installed and scanned with it but it showed that the file is clean.

However, when I performed an online scan at *www.virustotal.com/
i got the following result:

Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	-	-	-
AntiVir	-	-	-
Authentium	-	-	-
Avast	-	-	-
AVG	-	-	-
BitDefender	-	-	-
CAT-QuickHeal	-	-	-
ClamAV	-	-	-
DrWeb	-	-	-
eSafe	-	-	-
eTrust-Vet	-	-	-
Ewido	-	-	-
FileAdvisor	-	-	-
Fortinet	-	-	-
F-Prot	-	-	-
F-Secure	-	-	-
Ikarus	-	-	-
Kaspersky	-	-	-
McAfee	-	-	-
Microsoft	-	-	-
NOD32v2	-	-	-
Norman	-	-	-
Panda	-	-	-
Prevx1	-	-	KAVKOP:Trojan-A
Rising	-	-	-
Sophos	-	-	-
Sunbelt	-	-	-
Symantec	-	-	-
TheHacker	-	-	-
VBA32	-	-	-
VirusBuster	-	-	-
Webwasher-Gateway	-	-	-


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ It may be a false positive.

And one more thing....
NOD32 is the only AntiVirus which gives the least number of False positives.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 15, 2008)

i actually hav that file in each partition of my ext hard disk. I havnt deleted it yet. I had also scanned it thru kaspersky's online scanner and that too said that the file is clean. May be wat u r saying is right. Thanx


----------



## src2206 (Mar 16, 2008)

What exactly the file do (if you can share the info with us that is)?

If it is a file to alter system settings (like registry) then Prevex will pick it up and BTW, PrivX gives very high false positives as it caches potentially dangerous programs as viruses sometimes.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 17, 2008)

avg 8 pro all the way


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ correctly said.
AVG just rocks on...!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## utsav (Mar 17, 2008)

techy_geek said:


> ^^ correctly said.
> AVG just rocks on...!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif



hey r u vaibhav ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

utsav said:


> hey r u vaibhav ?


an imposter


----------



## madmax_tt (Mar 19, 2008)

guys, any1 know where to download the latest version of NOD32 antivirus definition.......

i googled it but dnt find it....

i have 14.Feb.2008
is this the latest??


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2008)

madmax_tt said:


> guys, any1 know where to download the latest version of NOD32 antivirus definition.......
> 
> i googled it but dnt find it....
> 
> ...


Using pirated???..........

If *yes,* then *you should not expect everything from a pirated software.....*

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-


utsav said:


> hey r u vaibhav ?


sabh k sabh Vaibhav k peeche kyun pade hai??
why are you all after vaibhav?

*even if he is vaibhav, then let him survive on the forum else he'll again be banned........*


----------



## src2206 (Mar 20, 2008)

Guys, did anyone cared to check ClamWin+Winpooch combo? (Free of course)

ClamWin has a great disability of not having a Real Time Scanner which Winpooch fills in for. If any one has checked it, please post here.

Thanks...


----------



## Mehmet (Mar 21, 2008)

I am using Nod32 also, and it doesn't take any memory..it is awsome...I had norton before...It makes your computer like a sneil...


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 24, 2008)

As far as memory use is concerned its great but cant get its updates  . .wish it came with digit lik avast . . Plus i think my com is infected cos it asks to restart wen i try install daemon tools . .


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 24, 2008)

phuchungbhutia said:


> As far as memory use is concerned its great but cant get its updates  . .wish it came with digit lik avast . . Plus i think my com is infected cos it asks to restart wen i try install daemon tools . .



Have you tried Avira


----------



## magneticme200 (Apr 5, 2008)

no i hvnt...is it free???


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> no i hvnt...is it free???


Yes, it is.....


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes there is a free edition


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

+1 for avira antivir as a free alternative


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 6, 2008)

^^its AntiVir, right??


----------



## Charley (Apr 6, 2008)

I installed Avast, spybot , is that enough ? Please suggest.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2008)

achacko@dataone.in said:


> I installed Avast, spybot , is that enough ? Please suggest.


Avast is good...

Also install Comodo Firewall.....


----------



## Charley (Apr 7, 2008)

I installed Avast, Comodo BO, Spybot, Spyware blaster. Any thing else to add ?


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2008)

achacko@dataone.in said:


> I installed Avast, Comodo BO, Spybot, Spyware blaster. Any thing else to add ?


Yes, Adblock Plus on Firefox to get rid of Ads like Kaspersky IS, Trend Micro IS.......or get Ad muncher for all browsers (you'll need to buy).......


----------



## imageek (Apr 8, 2008)

i think nod wins


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2008)

imageek said:


> i think nod wins


Is this a thing to be thought???.......
It wins and this is a fact......


----------



## kanwaljeet4u (Apr 9, 2008)

All hail NOD!


----------



## magneticme200 (Apr 12, 2008)

is nod free????


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> is nod free????


Nope......

For more information..Go here: www.eset.com


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 13, 2008)

Greetings Everybody,

I'll vote for Nod32 its much much better than the Big Names Symantec products which are bloated, slow & pathetic.

I recently bought nod32 Antivirus 3.0 in India from below site they offered me 8% off as well 

*www.grenleaf.com/nod32.aspx

Janki


----------



## heartripple (Apr 15, 2008)

Kaspersky Internet Security


----------



## HydraHeaded (Apr 17, 2008)

I am running XP SP2, with

BitDefender security v 10

Zone Alarm firewall

Spyware Doctor

Spybot

Some time back I even tried DefenseWall HIPS.

But still, last week, the Trojan.Vundo got into my compu...


----------



## src2206 (Apr 17, 2008)

HydraHeaded said:


> I am running XP SP2, with
> 
> BitDefender security v 10
> 
> ...



1. How did you detect this Vundo's presence?

2. Does not your BD security suite already have an integrated Firewall?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2008)

Which is the best Antivirus which is free?
There are many options like AVG, Avast, Avir etc. But among them which is the best.
Kaspersky, NOD32, Bit Defender are all good but they are paid software. So please suggest the best free antivirus.
I had used AVG but not fully satisfied with it


----------



## HydraHeaded (Apr 17, 2008)

1. How did you detect this Vundo's presence?

2. Does not your BD security suite already have an integrated Firewall?

I detected Vundo's presence because the Internet Explorer would start automatically (even though I use Firefox), and ZoneAlarm was giving messages of blocking the site 89.188.16.50, and I posted on the net forums, and people told me that it was the Vundo virus, so I finally downloaded a patch and got rid of it. As for the Bitdefender thing, yes, I think it does have a firewall, but to tell the truth, with newer and newer viruses coming up, nothing can be really effective. A word of advice though: I hardly ever update, maybe once in two months or so; now, after I got this virus, and I updated Bitdefender, it immediately said that it had found the Trojan.Vundo, so maybe if I had updated earlier, it would not have entered my PC. And yes, there is still a problem in my PC: every time I start it, the found new hardware dialog comes up, though I haven't added anything. 

My suggestion is that you try DefenseWall HIPS, it is believed to be the next thing in protection. There are other such softwares as well; there's something called Sandbox, though I don't have much knowledge about all that.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Which is the best Antivirus which is free?
> There are many options like AVG, Avast, Avir etc. But among them which is the best.
> Kaspersky, NOD32, Bit Defender are all good but they are paid software. So please suggest the best free antivirus.
> I had used AVG but not fully satisfied with it



AVG sucks...big time

Avast (www.avast.com) and AntiVir Personal (www.avira.com) are both good.....


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 17, 2008)

*EAST OR WEST* AVAST IS THE BEST


----------



## brokenheart (Apr 17, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> Kaspersky Internet Security



+1....agree.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2008)

Kaspersky one month trial activated is really gud. Actually its able to disinfect every files which Avast was just able to detect as virus nd just asked for deletion. 

Kaspersky disinfected each nd every files including exe, vbs etc. And they release updats every 2~3 days and also update sizes are small.
Just try it for one month.

Usually one month is enuf for me coz i might be reinstalling windows each nd every 20~25 days. So what cud be ore better than a fully functional and liscenced AV like kas (even if for one month) ?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no doubt about accepting that Kaspersky is one of the best, infact the best. But do you think it's a good idea to reinstall windows every month? I'm not sure!


----------



## magneticme200 (May 19, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I have no doubt about accepting that Kaspersky is one of the best, infact the best. But do you think it's a good idea to reinstall windows every month? I'm not sure!


do u hv to reinstall kaspersky evry month??


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Kaspersky one month trial activated is really gud. Actually its able to disinfect every files which Avast was just able to detect as virus nd just asked for deletion.
> 
> Kaspersky disinfected each nd every files including exe, vbs etc. And they release updats every 2~3 days and also update sizes are small.
> Just try it for one month.
> ...


some fren of mine are doing the same 

but am fed up of reinstall, got linux as main os and xp for some minor work wint antivir+comodo combo


----------



## src2206 (May 19, 2008)

Isn't it easier to use Avast! rather than reinstalling Windows every one month?


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 22, 2008)

HydraHeaded said:


> I am running XP SP2, with
> BitDefender security v 10
> Zone Alarm firewall
> Spyware Doctor
> ...



And so everyone should realize how useless it is to run too many security application - for each may be conflicting the other - cant imagine you have 2 firewall programs + two spyware programs - how ever its a personal opinion - i prefer a well rounded security suite instead of a combination of standalones.

NO harm is keeping a few backup programs - ive found Trend micro internet security suite pro and i am happy with it


----------



## pritamonline (May 24, 2008)

*Kaspersky* : Best detection, Best Firewall, Fast Performance , Best Virus Knowledge , Best Protection
 
​ *ESET NOD32 *: Best Performance , Fast Scanning , Fast Update ,Good Virus Knowledge 

​ *Softwin* : Good Options, Fast Detection
 
​ *Symantec Norton* : Nice Detection , Fast Update
 
*Avast* : Good Virus Knowledge, Fast Detection, Fast Update

​ *AVG* : Good Firewall , Good Virus Knowledge
 
​ *Panda* : Best Virus Knowledge
 
​ *McAfee* : Good Protection​


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

@pritamonline
good work dude. U cud also have a successful file disinfection ratio or points too.
And also specify if its free, or trial. Also number of free trial days.


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

lol...no one thinks about underrated  people like to burn a hole in their pocket 
Just to clear some doubts and orthodox beliefs :

Best Firewall: Comodo 3
Best Antivirus: can't say for sure, but i got one thats free and zaps better than paid ones


----------



## ashiksn1 (May 26, 2008)

Guys,
none of you mentioned eset smart security.Been using it for one week.Its got the same nod32 protection,along with firewall and antispam


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

^lol


----------



## magneticme200 (Jun 3, 2008)

ashiksn1 said:


> Guys,
> none of you mentioned eset smart security.Been using it for one week.Its got the same nod32 protection,along with firewall and antispam


the only problem with eset nod32 is ...................its nt free...


----------



## axxo (Jun 4, 2008)

nod32 v2 is better than v3 imo..in terms of speed and memory load


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 4, 2008)

I m using avira now after kaspersky hogged my comp too much . . .it uses less resourse . .  And avira was also faster in detecting virus than kasper . . . Only prob is that it failed to update . . . Havin prob with connecting to net . . . I m still to know how good is update . . .

Gprs is so prob . . . And my com also crashes time to time . . . Mostly wen i play nfs underground . . .


----------



## priyadarshi (Jun 5, 2008)

brokenheart said:


> +1....agree.....



+1....agree
i'm also using the same. the best one at such a low price...


----------



## magneticme200 (Jun 6, 2008)

which one's bettr of the two..kaspersky or nod32...though both are paid softwrs...


----------



## dreamzchm (Jun 7, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> I didnt get it... are u assuming that Rs. 850/- means Pirated KIS ??  no sir, its marketed by Kaspersky them self... in India max of the softwares are cheap we usually think about their USD values, NIS 08 is Rs. 1900/- + TAX NOD32 (the v2) is Rs. 1600/-... Where as KIS used to be 1700/- but from 2007 they have slashed the prices to half
> 
> as for Piracy is concern.. one thing I can confirm that KIS needs online verification so even you obtain pirated keys or such within few weeks you would see KIS has stoped it self as it would through worning the key is black listed


  Guys, KIS is available in Assam also with very cheap price... I bought it  for only 700 bucks.Working fine.... and they need to validate the serial number online so, no trace of piracy... i got my account with Kaspersky lab... updates are readily downloaded automatically.


----------



## magneticme200 (Jun 15, 2008)

though ive heard nod32 is bttr..........!!!!!!!


----------



## shift (Jun 17, 2008)

NOD32 missed a virus/worm

i have ESET NOD32, ESET Smart Security installed with virus definition of 3192 (20080616) and missed a virus/worm

scanned by didn't find any

disabled my task manager, registry editor, pop up a browser and try to download system_defender.exe, gives random dialog box saying that the pc is infected etc...etc...etc.....


*img165.imageshack.us/img165/2792/nod32el2.jpg


suggest me another anti-virus software

---------------------------------------------------

plus again this one

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/3772/wtfjd6.jpg

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/5935/wtf2rt7.jpg


background changed by itself with red bio-hazard logo, and when left click open browser to **antivirus-2008pro.com/scanner.php?aff=DB*, create 3 desktop icon shortcut and target file lead to **antivirus-2008pro.com/scanner.php?aff=DB*


disable control panel > Display, *Ctrl+E* key

 suggest me another anti-virus software


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 19, 2008)

^^
Try fully updated Kaspersky or Avast.
Both are good .


----------



## New (Jun 19, 2008)

Try Kaspersky..It's available with free 6 months licence now..


----------



## hacker.kracker (Jun 22, 2008)

try trend micro house call first to remove the virus - see if it solves the problem - if it does then get ur self a trend micro - if TM house call does not solve your problems - try kaspersky - since you can force install even on infected computers - do the cleaning first - before you can permanently settle down for a AV of your choice  !


----------



## shift (Jun 22, 2008)

format C......reinstall windows.......... problem solved........... dont know whether this virus will come again


----------



## Sathish (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi...

i have seen lot of threads on Best Antivirus..

In my experience,I think, this is the general truth about antivirus..

No antivirus is 100% safe..
All anti virus software are weak in one area... 
So determining a Best Anti virus is most critical matter..  and solely decided by user base..
But, regular installing windows and antivirus updates, regular scanning for virus/spyware, applying strict polices, tightening the firewall and watching security news reg threats are the only way to safe our computer 100%..

im never faced a severe virus/spyware attach to  my system in past 4 years...
becoz of im doing above things as regularly as possible...

I expect some reply to my person opinons.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 22, 2008)

nod32 ne dhokha diya...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif restart karne ke baad bhi delete nahi kar paaya......

*b.imagehost.org/t/0007/cbXQkhih_dll.jpg

Kaspersky vs nod32.
kaspersky rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## Indyan (Jun 25, 2008)

*Best detection rate : *Avira Antivir
Test results from av-test.org and av-comparatives suggests this. And my experience also suggests this. Avira caught many virii missed by kaspersky, nod32, avg and avast in my colloge's hostile environment.

*Most Feature Rich :* Kaspersky

*Lighest and Fastest Engine :* Nod32

*Best overall :* Avira Antivir PE


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 25, 2008)

What happened to Norton folks, is the age of Norton gone..,


----------



## utsav (Jun 25, 2008)

Norton is the only av sold in my city. Rest all r pirated  i use avast 4.8  .it rocks and the best part is av update which are so small that i cant notice on the internet bandwidth meter.


----------



## Invisible_Cop (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi buddy use kaspersky internet security.It's the best right now compare to all other products.new version is very light when it run back ground scan you won`t feel any changes in your system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

some files r detected as virus/trojan in some antiviruses but the same files r not 
dectected as virus in another  how strange 

I have one doubt one of my frnd installed nod32 whose expired date was 15June 
but now it has become 15July .. how can this be ...


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 25, 2008)

Indyan said:


> *Best detection rate : *Avira Antivir
> Test results from av-test.org and av-comparatives suggests this. And my experience also suggests this. Avira caught many virii missed by kaspersky, nod32, avg and avast in my colloge's hostile environment.
> 
> *Most Feature Rich :* Kaspersky
> ...



 +1. I am a happy Avira AntiVir PE user. Never got a virus. Extremely light too. 

Norton was good in 2000. not anymore-its just a bloat now days. Thebest AntiVirus softwares are free.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi mods, please make this thread as sticky, its informative and will restrict newer people opening threads on same topic.
U just closed one thread on same topic yesterday.
Thanx.


----------



## mumpapa (Jun 28, 2008)

*free and best antivirus*

can anybody tell me the best antivirus which is free to download and it can protect the computer from every virus


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: free and best antivirus*

Many of free Avast, avira, AVG.
But i use *avast* because it not slows system at startup. Also if you have internet connection it will be automatically updated everyday very quickly.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: free and best antivirus*

As amir said there are many free av's.
But I'm using Avira Antivir Personal Edtion though you need an internet connection to update it.
Or else Use AVG or Avast. These two can be updated offline.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

Merged thread with the main Antivirus thread. Did some housekeeping.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 29, 2008)

Virus.gr has released a new shootout

*Top 5 single-engine Premium Antivirus products :*
4. Kaspersky version 8.0.0.357 - 97.95%
5. eScan version 9.0.742.1 - 97.44%
6. The Shield 2008 - 97.43%
7. AntiVir version 8.1.00.331 Premium - 97.13%
8. Ashampoo version 1.61 - 97.09%

*Top 4 single-engine Free Antivirus products :*
10. AntiVir version 8.1.00.295 Classic - 95.54%
11. AVG version 8.0.100 Free - 94.85%
13. Avast version 4.8.1201 Professional - 93.78% (virus.gr claims avast free uses the same engine hence would have identical result)
16. BitDefender version 10 Free - 91.32%

*Top 3 multi-engine Antivirus products :*
1. G DATA 2008 version 18.2.7310.844 - 99.05% (Avast and Kaspersky Engine)
2. F-Secure 2008 version 8.00.103 - 98.75% (Kaspersky extended base engine, Hydra, Gemini and Blacklight engines)
3. TrustPort version 2.8.0.1835 - 98.06% (Norman, AVG, Ewido and Dr. Web)

*Results of some other notable antivirus products :*
14. Nod32 version 3.0.650.0 - 93.36%
20. McAfee Enterpise version 8.5.0i - 86.57%
21. McAfee version 12.0.177 - 86.39%
23. Norton 2008 - 83.34%
33. Trend Micro Antivirus+Antispyware 2008 version 16.10.1079 - 67.28%
34. Panda 2008 version 3.01.00 - 61.41%
39. Quick Heal version 9.50 - 47.97%
The worst performaer :
49. Abacre Antivirus version 1.4 - 0.00%

Full Report
Take these results as a general guideline and not as the absolute truth. I find Av-compartives and Av-test results much more in line with my personal experience, and would place a lot more trust in those shootouts.


----------



## Laughingman (Jun 29, 2008)

In my opinion and experience the ESET (NOD 32) antivirus [Latest]
Is the best compared to the rest including AVG, Avast and even Kaspersky

ESET Detects every antivirus [including rootkit] spyware, firewall every-thing
And the best part is that it doesn't even take up any system resources at all
It is much faster and less consuming compared to Kaspersky

I can even play games with ESEt on
And i don't have that much advance system

-------------------------------------------------------------

P.s : Those who think that it's not free Try Searching again


----------



## Indyan (Jun 29, 2008)

ESET's AV protection isnt very good. I missed a ton of virus. I ran a scan on my friends badly infected lappy. NOD32 detected 4 or 5 samples. After it was done avira detected 10 more (actually 12 more, but 2 were something else).
Avira is both light weight and effective. NOD32 is super light weight, but not very effective.


----------



## Laughingman (Jun 29, 2008)

Indyan said:


> ESET's AV protection isnt very good. I missed a ton of virus. I ran a scan on my friends badly infected lappy. NOD32 detected 4 or 5 samples. After it was done avira detected 10 more (actually 12 more, but 2 were something else).
> Avira is both light weight and effective. NOD32 is super light weight, but not very effective.



I feel really sad for you friends lappy
And For me ESET is the best 
It detected every thing including the rootkit malware.
And most of the times a pc don't usually have viruses it is generally attacked by spyware, malware, rootkit attacks, trogon, back door etc [all result of careless web surfing].
if an antivirus detectes some thing chances are that only 10% will be virus.
Coz if it was a virus in your friend's lappy then the disk would have been fried by now
a virus don't give a second chance.
But if what you say [virus] is true then i would suggest to use Kaspersky 2009


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

^^an eye opener...plop


----------



## Indyan (Jun 29, 2008)

> And most of the times a pc don't usually have viruses it is generally attacked by spyware, malware, rootkit attacks, trogon, back door etc [all result of careless web surfing].


It's true. Trojans and worms are the most common occurences. That's why all AV's include them in their database thesedays.
And NOD32's detection rate is crappy is backed by multiple shootouts
i) *www.virusbtn.com/news/2008/03_13a.xml (done by av-test.org) (here they tabulated results for virus and adware/spyware separately. nod32 did poorly in both)
ii) *www.av-comparatives.org/ [On-demand comparative February 2008] - NOD32 (97,7%) vs Avira (99,6%)
iii) *www.anti-malware-test.com/?q=node/46 

So, thats four out of four tests saying NOD32 has a bad detection rate. I think that should really be enough to prove my point.


----------



## Laughingman (Jun 29, 2008)

Bro the result is dated back to 18 march
Eset Released a newer and far better version now
Check out the rating of proactive defense in your link it got ++ better than avira
only the respond time of avira is little better
But Its All Leveled up now with the new release

If you still don't admit
Then i think its a personal favorite
by the way n*ice BLOG site*, i visited it yesterday and found it quit good


----------



## Indyan (Jun 29, 2008)

The proactive defense of NOD32 has always been pretty weak.
The virus.gr test is pretty new. But yeah, virus.gr isnt all that reliable. I guess we will have to wait till august to see if the new release made any difference.


----------



## Laughingman (Jun 30, 2008)

Its A personal choice then
I like ESET and you like Avira


------------------------------------
------------------------------------
Those who are on the net for long enough have there favorites


----------



## emperordarius (Jul 1, 2008)

*www.virus.gr/portal/en/content/2008-06,-1-21-june

1. G DATA 2008 version 18.2.7310.844 - 99.05%​ 2. F-Secure 2008 version 8.00.103 - 98.75%​ 3. TrustPort version 2.8.0.1835 - 98.06%​ 4. Kaspersky version 8.0.0.357 - 97.95%​ 5. eScan version 9.0.742.1 - 97.44%​ 6. The Shield 2008 - 97.43%​ 7. AntiVir version 8.1.00.331 Premium - 97.13%​ 8. Ashampoo version 1.61 - 97.09%​ 9. Ikarus version 1.0.82 - 96.05%​ 10. AntiVir version 8.1.00.295 Classic - 95.54%​ 11. AVG version 8.0.100 Free - 94.85%​ 12. BitDefender 2008 version 11.0.16 - 94.70%​ 13. Avast version 4.8.1201 Professional - 93.78%​ 14. Nod32 version 3.0.650.0 - 93.36%​ 15. F-Prot version 6.0.9.1 - 91.87%​ 16. BitDefender version 10 Free - 91.32%​ 17. ArcaVir 2008 - 88.65%​ 18. Norman version 5.92.08 - 87.72%​ 19. Vba32 version 3.12.6.6 - 87.21%​ 20. McAfee Enterpise version 8.5.0i - 86.57%​ 21. McAfee version 12.0.177 - 86.39%​ 22. Rising AV version 20.46.52 - 85.87%​ 23. Norton 2008 - 83.34%​ 24. Dr. Web version 4.44.5 - 82.87%​ 25. Antiy Ghostbusters version 5.2.3 - 80.23%​ 26. VirusBuster version 5.002.62 - 77.19%​ 27. Outpost version 6.0.2294.253.0490 - 75.35%​ 28. V3 Internet Security version 2008.05.31.00 - 75.23%​ 29. ViRobot Expert version 5.5 - 74.50%​ 30. Virus Chaser version 5.0a - 73.65%​ 31. A-squared Anti-Malware version 3.5 - 71.66%​ 32. PC Tools version 4.0.0.26 - 69.82%​ 33. Trend Micro Antivirus+Antispyware 2008 version 16.10.1079 - 67.28%​ 34. Iolo version 4.325 - 63.98%​ 34. Panda 2008 version 3.01.00 - 61.41%​ 36. Sophos Sweep version 7.3.2 - 54.71%​ 37. ClamWin version 0.93 - 54.68%​ 38. CA Anti-Virus version 9.00.170 - 51.08%​ 39. Quick Heal version 9.50 - 47.97%​ 40. Comodo version 2.0.17.58 - 43.15%​ 41. Trojan Hunter version 5.0.962 - 31.39%​ 42. Solo version 7.0 - 21.10%​ 43. Protector Plus version 8.0.C03 - 20.14%​ 44. PCClear version 1.0.8.0 - 19.63%​ 45. AntiTrojan Shield version 2.1.0.14 - 14.74%​ 46. Trojan Remover version 6.6.9 - 13.49%​ 47. VirIT version 6.2.94 - 8.63%​ 48. True Sword version 4.2 - 3.42%​ 49. Abacre έκδοση version 1.4 - 0.00%


*G-Data and F-Secure use the Kaspersky engine. G-Data uses also the avast engine, so it makes a LOT of false positives and is a lot resource hungry. Both F-Secure and G-DATA have a very low proactive detection. Trustport uses 4 engines, that makes it very heavy and still have a very low proactive detection. 



So, the Best IS Kaspersky, which founds around 98% by signature and 70-80% by heuristics + proactive d. + HIPS
*​


----------



## Indyan (Jul 1, 2008)

emperordarius I already posted the results in previous page.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

emperordarius: ROFL. Seeing a list with red numbers, I thought you were offering these for sale  then a second look confirmed me that these were just statistics.


----------



## Yoda (Jul 2, 2008)

ESET Smart Security (NOD 32) is one of the best. it takes very less resources and its a very good AV


----------



## magneticme200 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yoda said:


> ESET Smart Security (NOD 32) is one of the best. it takes very less resources and its a very good AV



its nt free...


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

^^get avira


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 2, 2008)

Man kaspersky available for just 450bucks,3user lisence for 1yr.if u really want some protection go for it.u can hook 2 more friends and cost gets 150 per person.who'd like to miss this? Nod costs a bomb and is not available either.


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 3, 2008)

In Cyber World Everything free to grab
If u know how to

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::Stop Complaining About Not Free Any More:::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## sude (Jul 3, 2008)

as far security is concerned without hogging system::

Antivirus: Avast HOME
Firewall: COMODO PERSONAl FIREWALL PRO
Antispyware: Spybot search n destroy (or/and Webroot SpySweeper)

Sense: I mean some Common sense..

i use all the above on my system (a 5yr old system with 128mb DDR1 RAM.. antique isnt it??)

-SUDE


----------



## magneticme200 (Jul 3, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Man kaspersky available for just 450bucks,3user lisence for 1yr.if u really want some protection go for it.u can hook 2 more friends and cost gets 150 per person.who'd like to miss this? Nod costs a bomb and is not available either.


whre can i get this deal in and around delhi.???


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 9, 2008)

Check the Net
Manually Patch the update server activation
And enjoy Full Kaspersky 8
Not for Kaspersky 2009 yet [only reset patch]


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 9, 2008)

AVG 8 is the top in my list. Then is QH after which is McAfee and the last is AVAST.


----------



## magneticme200 (Jul 15, 2008)

does avast gives out false positives for certain viruses..??


----------



## Indyan (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, Avast is known to give some false positives.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2008)

^ Hi, I c dat u r a mod...........plz make this thread as sticky........everyday people are creating new threads just ask the same question "Suggest best antivirus"...........
just one opened today *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93350

I'm going to give him link to this thread but consider the "STICKY" thing........


----------



## hullap (Jul 18, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> plz make this thread as sticky


+1


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

Me have had Avast free for a long time as a precaution. Now I need to install and recommend AVs to some of my friends, which 1?

Avira
AVG

No paid options and no Avast also. Thank you.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 24, 2008)

Go for Avira PE. Its light weight and has superior detection rate.


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

hmmm. Cool, my guess was right. I never liked AVG's icon. Though Avira's isn't any good either, reminds me of a chatri joke (adult joke, run your brains, you will get the punn).


----------



## Indyan (Jul 26, 2008)

Thread Closed
Continue here.


----------

